# Hanging Gardens: Nineveh, not Babylon



## Brian G Turner (May 9, 2013)

Interesting suggestion that the Hanging Gardens of Babylon were actually in Nineveh:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/may/05/babylon-hanging-garden-wonder-nineveh?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## MontyCircus (May 24, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought that the 'hanging' gardens were actually on top of flat topped pyramids called ziggurats.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jul 7, 2013)

Interesting find. Not a theory that I'd heard before


----------

